# Will this hot plate be good for any practical?



## realtechedo (Feb 13, 2018)

[attachment=0]TMPDOODLE1518520106632.jpg[/attachment


----------



## kurtak (Feb 13, 2018)

Any hot plate that works (gets hot) will work --- because - well - it gets hot

Edit to add; - I buy the cheapest hot plates I can find - usually from secondhand stores - why - because with the corrosive chems used in refining they usually need replacing sooner rather then later anyway

Kurt


----------



## kernels (Feb 13, 2018)

Yep, as above, buy the cheapest hotplate you can find, use it until it dies then buy a new one.

I also prefer "enameled" hotplates rather than the stainless ones, they hold up a little bit longer.


----------



## realtechedo (Feb 14, 2018)

kurtak said:


> Any hot plate that works (gets hot) will work --- because - well - it gets hot
> 
> Edit to add; - I buy the cheapest hot plates I can find - usually from secondhand stores - why - because with the corrosive chems used in refining they usually need replacing sooner rather then later anyway
> 
> Kurt




Thanks for your time and advice - Kurtak


----------



## realtechedo (Feb 14, 2018)

kernels said:


> Yep, as above, buy the cheapest hotplate you can find, use it until it dies then buy a new one.
> 
> I also prefer "enameled" hotplates rather than the stainless ones, they hold up a little bit longer.




Thanks for your time and advice - Kernels


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm with Kurt. The cheapest hot plate is the best hot plate. I've gone through a lot of $13 Walmart hot plates and a few cheaper ones from resale shops. If you want pinpoint control on any electric hot plate, plug it in to a Variac (variable transformer). Every lab I've ever worked in had a few of them sitting around. I bought a big heavy (a guess of 15-20#), brand new one made in China on Ebay a few years ago, for $99. I got it to use on a one speed (way too hot) electric smoker, to give it a full temperature range. Worked great. I've also used them on lab stirring motors (prop type) and they supposedly work well on the manual (only - not the automatic ones) type of battery chargers.


----------



## realtechedo (Feb 15, 2018)

goldsilverpro said:


> I'm with Kurt. The cheapest hot plate is the best hot plate. I've gone through a lot of $13 Walmart hot plates and a few cheaper ones from resale shops. If you want pinpoint control on any electric hot plate, plug it in to a Variac (variable transformer). Every lab I've ever worked in had a few of them sitting around. I bought a big heavy (a guess of 15-20#), brand new one made in China on Ebay a few years ago, for $99. I got it to use on a one speed (way too hot) electric smoker, to give it a full temperature range. Worked great. I've also used them on lab stirring motors (prop type) and they supposedly work well on the manual (only - not the automatic ones) type of battery chargers.



I am very grateful for your time and reply also - Goldsilverpro


----------

